
The Linux Standard – Codename “Zoot” - hattori
https://danmehic.com/the-linux-standard-codename-zoot/
======
progre
If the name is a Python reference it's a weird one. "Bad, evil Zoot!"
[https://youtu.be/nMUnbNPCoSw](https://youtu.be/nMUnbNPCoSw)

